# Happy Birthday N/A( Shelley) !



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't know if your spending all your time with your beloved new pet '' the beluga whale'' these days? :lol:, but here's to wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY,all the best and enjoy your day!


Luke


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Shelley!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Shelley!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday my dear friend!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, well, look who's birthday is today . Here's hoping you have a fantastic day! And maybe buy something "fishy" for yourself 




:bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday  Hope its a gooder


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy B-day Shelley. Happy, happy B-day.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Shelley!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

happy birthday shelly!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELLEY lol XOXOXO


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

Shelley...you are STILL counting. oh boy. Have a good one!

Claire


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Selley!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday! Your catching up to me! 
Hope you have a great day!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235549,-123.185175


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Shelley.

I think April has already caught up to you and whizzed by on her scooter. LOL. Go Speed Racer!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Woohoo. Party at Shelley!!!! Free discus and belugas for everyone


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHELLEY :bigsmile:


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday. Hope you have a wonderful day....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Happy birthday Shelley!!! Hope the round flat guys bought ya something nice


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Don, and Ed, and Kim, and Franck, and Chris, and Mike and Claudia, and April and Claire, and Stuart, and Anthony, and Pamela, and Dave, and Joseph and Rommel - and everyone else  (sorry if I missed anyone). And a very special thanks to Luke. It's a pretty awesome birthday present knowing I have so many great forum friends. Had my free breakfast at Denny's at 6:00 this morning with an old boss and had a great time. I'm off now to see a very special friend to talk about those flat fish of ours 

It's been 49 years, but every time I look in the mirror, I still see this little kid. Thanks again, folks - you really made my day. Shelley


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

You looked the same, but Ember sure grown a lot of hair since then.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

She does look the same! Lol.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235406,-123.185109


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Happy, I was going to say sweet 16 until I saw you gave away the fun. Happy B'Day. Go buy yourself a Beluga, penguin or a panda bear cub


----------

